# Cambalache > Que los cumplas muy feliz >  Coloclom

## Ritxi

Pues parece ser que nuestro Marcos se hace mayorcito, 24 añitos  :001 005: 




MUCHAS FELICIDADES!!!

P.D.- Iba a poner la foto en la que estas apalcado en el coche pero al final me he contenido je je  :O21:

----------


## t.barrie

¡¡¡¡Felicidades socio!!!

 Ahora a celebrarlo. Disfruta de lo que te queda del viaje. Aunque cuando leas esto posiblemente ya estés de vuelta, y recuperándote de tanta fiesta  :001 302:  

Espero que nos volvamos a ver pronto. :Wink1: 
Un saludo.

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Muchísimas felicidades!

Disfruta del día con los tuyos!

----------


## Spes

Feliz cumpleaños Coloclom!!

----------


## Mistico

¡Felicidades Marcos!

Dale caña al asunto que ya sabes, y si necesitas algo me das un toque.

Un abrazo.

----------


## joepc

¡¡¡Muchas felicidades!!!

----------


## MagNity

Muchas Felicidades Marcos!!!

----------


## Juliopikas

Marcoooooooooooooooooooooooooooos
¡¡F E L I Z   C U M P L E A &#209; O S!!
Un abrazo

----------


## vulcano

Que pases un feliz dia.

----------


## tofu

¡Muchas Felicidades!  :Party:

----------


## Inherent

muchísimas felicidades y que lo disfrutes!

----------


## Chaoz

EY!!!!!! FIERA!!!!!!!!!!

Feliz cumpleaños !

un abrazo

----------


## eidanyoson

¡OSCUAS! ¡que se me pasa! ¡joe! felicidades colo. Menudo despiste...

Pero felicidades ayer que voy un día tarde y también hoy. ¡Ale! te felicito doble.

----------


## Ming

Felicidades atrasadas Coloclom ^^

----------


## Zeleth

Happy birdiee tu yuuu happi birdi tu yuuu happi virdi mister president happy birdi tu yu  :001 005:  (8)

----------


## Coloclom

Gracias chicos!!!! Me habéis pillado de vacaciones en Gandía (Valencia) y por eso no he podido responder antes. Os agradezco a todos que os hayáis pasado por aquí a dejar vuestra huella que yo agradezco.


Mi cumpleaños no lo celebré, como comprendereis, en un lugar como Gandía se sale TODAS las noches de fiesta; así que yo decidí postponer la celebración para pillarme una buena borrachera aquí en Asturias. Aún estoy agotado por haber salido 10 días seguidos de fiesta sin descanso, así que descansaré al menos un par de días y saldré a celebrarlo.


Ritxi, hay confianza para subir tantas fotos como quieras  :Wink1: 



Pd: Lo mejor de Gandía: He conocído a T. Barrie! Increíble persona, servicial 100&#37;, generoso, entregado, amable y divertivo, todas las palabras que puedan decir sobre él se me hacen pequeñas. Pero es un monstruo, un tipo genial y un mago excelente. Si alguien va a Valencia, no olvide pasarse a ver a T. Barrie (sí, es igual de feo que en la foto :P )

----------


## Coloclom

Aquí un par de fotos con este grande!

----------


## Ritxi

> Ritxi, hay confianza para subir tantas fotos como quieras


Pues aqui va una para que puedas fardar de cochazo

----------


## t.barrie

> Pd: Lo mejor de Gandía: He conocído a T. Barrie! Increíble persona, servicial 100%, generoso, entregado, amable y divertivo, todas las palabras que puedan decir sobre él se me hacen pequeñas. Pero es un monstruo, un tipo genial y un mago excelente. Si alguien va a Valencia, no olvide pasarse a ver a T. Barrie (sí, es igual de feo que en la foto :P )


Marcos, tanta fiesta te ha afectado... Exagerao! :001 302: 

Estuvo genial pasar la tarde juntos. Me encantó conocerte.
Por cierto, mira que había sitios, para presumir de playa y chicas, y va y nos hacemos la foto en un vado permanente. :302: 

Un saludo. Recupérate pronto. :Wink1: 

PD: Bonito coche.

----------


## Coloclom

:Smile1:   :Smile1: 



Y ahora las chicas van y me preguntan: ¿Cuantos tienes?

24


:O Ninguna me cree,...
La que me cree, me agarra del brazo y me lleva con ella; para al día siguiente en la mañana decirme: Mentiroso, exagerado, farsante,...!!!! que no se puede prometer más del doble!!

Y con cara de tonto me quedo.

:(

----------


## Ming

:Rofl: 
Muy bueno  :302: 

Y sobre el coche... o lo veo o no me lo creo, que eso es photoshop :p

----------


## Coloclom

Todo tuyo  :Wink1:  Es mi gran amor!

----------


## Ming

Photoshop, photoshop  :Note:

----------


## Perfil Borrado

Aaaaaaah... u_u me olvidé de felicitarte, soy una desgracia humana.

Es igual, felicidades ahora xD!!

----------


## Coloclom

jajajajaja, estás loco nano!! pero se agradece!

----------

